# Bitting clinics in northwest?



## wench (5 December 2013)

Has anyone heard of such a thing? I would like an expert opinion on what sort of bit to put my horse in but cant find anything on the net!


----------



## quirky (5 December 2013)

Hilary Vernon does them and is NW based.
I haven't used her, so can't recommend.


----------



## buddylove (28 December 2013)

Wasn't there a lady based at kelsall hill? Not sure whether she is still there?


----------



## Shrimp (31 December 2013)

buddylove said:



			Wasn't there a lady based at kelsall hill? Not sure whether she is still there?
		
Click to expand...

Carol Corbett, the horse bit trader. Not sure of website but is on Facebook


----------



## Smudgit (6 February 2014)

try  http://elainesutcliffe.co.uk/  You can go to her, or she will come out to you or do a clinic for a group of you


----------

